
I Self-Published Zero to Sold, a Bestselling Book on Bootstrapping - arvidkahl
https://thebootstrappedfounder.com/how-i-self-published-zero-to-sold-a-bestselling-book-on-bootstrapping/
======
utkarsh_apoorva
It has been pretty amazing to follow your journey, Arvid. The blog you just
wrote is a godsend for anyone looking to self publish. There are so many self-
publishing resources not known to most of us (editing tools, proofreader,
cover design, distribution).

The section on ISBN was super critical for me personally.

------
dewey
I've met Arvid on a meetup here in Berlin and am following his journey ever
since. I read the book and found it to be very actionable and detailed
(especially, for me, the tech part of it). I've enjoyed reading about the "war
stories" combined with the learnings from the sold startup. Can recommend it
if you are into that.

It's great to see the amount of resources he posts for free on the blog /
Twitter without locking them away. Thanks Arvid!

~~~
arvidkahl
Thanks!

I've always found the indie hacker/bootstrapped founder community to be very
open and supportive. Many of the people who wrote the guides and articles that
I learned lots from have never paywalled their content. If at all, they added
some sort of additional product, a course, a book, or consulting
opportunities. But the content was always free for those who'd need it most.
And that's what I wanted to do as well.

------
Akcium
I remember this guy!

Amazed by the his results. Personally I haven't read the book but some of my
friends have and their review was pretty positive.

~~~
arvidkahl
Pretty positive is exactly what I was going for :) Thanks!

------
RBouschery
Just started reading and and already very much getting sucked into it. Will
post a review once I'm done!

------
iainctduncan
Thanks for doing this. Really interesting, and I just bought a copy. :-)

------
brendanmcadams3
This is a great addition to the book itself. Well done!

